# MyLink custom startup screen



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

https://sourceforge.net/p/mylink-startup-screens/wiki/Custom Mylink Startup Screens/
I was curious if anyone had ever tried something like this with their radio to change the startup animation?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This guy can watch Star Trek on his 2013 CRUZE w/ MyLink.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Always wanted to do this but first sentence lost me at “...could potentially brick your MyLink”...ugh.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

> Enable Development Mode1. Turn car to ON postiion
> 2. On Mylink
> 3. Click Home
> 4. Tap upper left hand corner 10 times (I usually just hit it until develpment mode shows up)


Let me know if that works for you. I have a feeling this is for non-US Cruzes which have a completely different MyLink system.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> This guy can watch Star Trek on his 2013 CRUZE w/ MyLink.


I have always found it weird that GM would have such disparate packages depending on where they sell the car. You would think that other than accounting for different frequency ranges for radios they would use the same setup worldwide. That model has a completely different dashboard setup as well as a completely different radio application program.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

We already discussed that so called Mylink hack over in the Mylink upgrade thread. The radio they worked with is the equivalent of the radio used in the US Sonics.

it is currently not possible to change the animation on our type of Mylink radio, as they are programmed using a GM MDI programmer or approved J2534 programmer and radio part number specific calibration files downloaded from the ACDelco TDS programming/diagnostic system.

That being said, if you find and install a Mylink radio with part number 84xxxxxx or higher, this is what your boot animation/radio off screen will look like.









Very sleek and very minimal. During the boot animation, the bow tie folds down like a garage door and the words Chevrolet Mylink scroll into existence from left to right underneath.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> I have always found it weird that GM would have such disparate packages depending on where they sell the car. You would think that other than accounting for different frequency ranges for radios they would use the same setup worldwide. That model has a completely different dashboard setup as well as a completely different radio application program.


It probably has to do with the available part supply system and government regulations as far as who the parts need to be purchased from in order to be manufactured in their country. Just a guess though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> This guy can watch Star Trek on his 2013 CRUZE w/ MyLink.


I wonder if this is where Dr Ober (@obermd) found his troubled Tribbles? :wave:


----------

